

Understanding the Value Cycle: Create, Communicate, Deliver, Capture - wensing
http://wensing.tumblr.com/post/32396110485/understanding-the-value-cycle

======
bking
I enjoy the bucket metaphor. You can't get more water out than you put in, and
there will always be loss in-between. I will definitely be looking through
these glasses for the rest of the day. Maybe I will learn something new, so
thank you.

------
taskstrike
Great article! I think where most people falter is in the create phase, not a
lot of people create things of great value. Communicate and capture are easily
done any time after you create great value.

Facebook could be an example of a startup with great value who didn't
communicate or capture until they were extremely big.

~~~
wensing
_Communicate and capture are easily done any time after you create great
value._

Communicate and capture are probably underestimated in terms of difficulty
because the number of people that have 'gotten that far' is limited and a
successful execution of those steps looks easy in hindsight.

Also, notice, you left out Deliver (whether intentionally or not). It's the
most easily ignored IMO.

